# Soil substrate and Rio ***** plants



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I've decided to go with a soil underlayer in my new tank. I'm soaking it ahead of time. There are some bits that float: little branch-bits that are partially decomposing mostly. Should I just net these and boil them, and add them back in, or throw them out completely? So far I'm really happy with how things are going with everything in, including the floaty bits.

Also: does anyone know of a good book that will list species that grow in the Rio *****? (sorry, newby here 

Thanks 
-Unnr


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I usually take the big chunks of bark, twig etc out. Actually, I usually screen and sift the soil before soaking. I don't think you'd cause problems with them, other than aesthetic ones via plant roots binding to them and making a big mess when you uproot a plant with a good hold on a chunk of wood.

In terms of Rio ***** plants, there are not too many if you want to stay "authentic" depending on the region. Since it's a flood plain type habitat depending on the time of the year, a lot of it is running through what are usually terrestrial trees and plants. In reality, the Rio ***** has very few true aquatic plants growing in many areas. I can't recall any good books or links other than: http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm

This movie (hope you sprechen ze deutsch) shows some dwarf cichlids found in Rio ***** tributaries: http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/173


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Weeeeeeeeellllll....

Right now it just seems like asking M. Nature is the best way to get everyone to get along. I'm having frustrations with wanting to approximate best conditions and then realizing my critters don't happen to agree on what those are 

I don't really need a *lot* of species, just the right ones... but I do want a good heavy planting, because what's the point of fish if the plants are fake? I might as well get plastic fish, too, right? No problems at all with water conditions then  

I'm vaguely interested in doing a biotope thing, but really, I'm more interested in this whole thing as a puzzle. I have another hobby that more than fills my need to persue authenticity already (see viking ship model pic)! The Mongabay link is good, but kinda vague. I don't know enough to use it effectively yet.

Thanks for the response. I've set the stuff to boiling, and I think I'll put it back in, but on top of the sand, with the other driftwood. Always nice to have it both ways!


(Ps: damn, and I just FINISHED my german course


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As Mr. Fishies points out, most parts of the Rio ***** is devoid of plants - even algae. This is because they are lacking in most nutrients. 

Even bacteria is scarce due to the often low pH and TDS. Much of what we depend on in regards to the nitrogen cycle is actually replaced by fungi.

I would suggest using plants native to South America, like certain types of bacopa, ludwigia or rotala. Of course, you could always use Swords too =D


----------

